# London, again



## ferny

I really enjoyed going there (even though I made an arse of myself) and after seeing all those photos Becky and Andy are taking I desperate to go back. Who'd be interested when it's a little less wet?

I'm seeing lots of green areas on the map and there must be interesting stuff all along the river?



edit - 
*27th January - 10-11am outside Euston Staion
-lostprophet + his tripod
-Alex_B
-ferny
-tempra
-tempra Mrs
-DPW2007
-Anty
-David
-duncanp
-Becky (?)
-PlasticSpanner(?)




*


----------



## lostprophet

ferny said:


> I really enjoyed going there (even though I made an arse of myself) and after seeing all those photos Becky and Andy are taking I desperate to go back. Who'd be interested when it's a little less wet?
> 
> I'm seeing lots of green areas on the map and there must be interesting stuff all along the river?



YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa B

Go on then, I'll even bring a friend.


----------



## Alex_B

So, any idea about the date?

I might be in the UK late January since a friend of mine decided to have a wedding (at Loch Lomond though  )


----------



## ferny

It's the 10th December today.


No idea about dates. What's best for everyone? What day of the week would people prefer?


----------



## LaFoto

It should better *not* be neither 24 nor 25 nor 26 nor 27 nor 28 nor 29 nor 30 nor 31 of May of the year to come :raisedbrow:, you hear me???


----------



## lostprophet

Well I was planning one for Saturday the 3rd of May and Sunday the 4th what with the saturday being my birthday (hint hint) 

but I'm happy for an earlier meetup as well


----------



## ferny

Both?


----------



## lostprophet

I can go to town any sunday so I don't mind when


----------



## tempra

I'm up for another trip - be good to go when somethings on like a demo or something


----------



## lostprophet

tempra said:


> I'm up for another trip - be good to go when somethings on like a demo or something



we could always start our own


----------



## Becky

I'm never taking another London photo again, I give up!


----------



## tempra

lostprophet said:


> we could always start our own




What would we protest about?


----------



## doenoe

probably something involving otters and weird dances


----------



## Becky

ferny said:


> Who'd be interested when it's a little less wet?



Its only rain you said a week ago!!!!! :lmao:


----------



## ferny

Yes, and you saw how wet the rain made me! Like a fool I went for a walk around the whole of Euston station when I was waiting. It's not a long walk... but it decided to chuck it down. Then it cleared up, the sun came out, Andy exploded and the rest of the day was ok.



Ok then, how about when it's a little less cold and wet? I don't mind wet things, as long as they're warm as well.



Mmm, summer rain...





Always stays the same, nothing ever changes, 
English summer rain seems to last for ages. 
Always stays the same, nothing ever changes, 
English summer rain seems to last for ages. 

I'm in the basement, you're in the sky, 
I'm in the basement baby, drop on by. 
I'm in the basement, you're in the sky, 
I'm in the basement baby, drop on by.



I'm a bit random this morning. But for thsoe who didn't know, that's been my my "location field" for a few years.


----------



## lostprophet

ahhhh you can't beat a bit of Placebo in the morning


----------



## ferny

So, how does the 3rd (20th) or 4th (27th)  Sunday in January sound for a starting point? To accomodate Alex and so I don't look like a wimp in front of Becky. *puffs out chest and does a manly grunt*

And then one for the 3rd and/or 4th May for Andy?


----------



## lostprophet

all of the Sundays in Jan are good for me


----------



## ferny

You're just making yourself sound easy there, you know that?

I like it.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Kind of sad to say that I'll be departing Blighty shores on 2nd Jan, which sort of rules out any Sunday in January unfortunately.


----------



## DPW2007

20th or 27th of January sound good to me. I will be up for that 

David


----------



## Alex_B

OK, if you decide quickly for either the 20th or the 27th, their is a _very _good chance I can dump the date in my database at work and I'd be available then!


----------



## tempra

I think it's the 27th as favourite for me - the previous weekend is scheduled for a curry night in Birmingham although I'll have to confirm with the boss that we ain't doing anything for my birthday


----------



## lostprophet

looks like the 27th then


----------



## ferny

tempra said:


> I think it's the 27th as favourite for me - the previous weekend is scheduled for a curry night in Birmingham although I'll have to confirm with the boss that we ain't doing anything for my birthday



Ooo what dates your birthday? Looks like you could have your drinks bought for you.


----------



## tempra

It be the 25th, But it's my birthday weekend so to speak - I've just told her about it (and mentioned the earlier weekend anbd the curry night) I'll report back in a bit


----------



## Lisa B

Sundays are the only days i can do seeing as i work all week and my son is at school all week. I also work fri and sat. 

I can't do January though, I'm  going to be in PA until 15th and so i'll be skint and tired and bummed out for a couple a weeks after that. 

April/may would work for me.


----------



## ferny

Edited the first post.

That's a shame, Lisa. It might not cost a great deal to get to us, have a look? We'll try and cheer you up. I'll get on a table and dance for you. Or not, which ever you'd prefer. :mrgreen:
We'll try and do one at the start of May as well.


So 27th? Where? Euston again?


----------



## Alex_B

Lisa, if you make it on the 27th, I owe you a drink ... or even some chips


----------



## lostprophet

you know whats goes well with chips?  Cheese Burgers


----------



## ferny

You know what doesn't go well with burgers? 50p slices of cheese.

You know what goes well with cheeseburgers? Milkshakes. Someone should tell Burger King.


----------



## Becky

Ferny bullied me into saying I might possibly be going. Then he ran away, which was wise.


----------



## lostprophet

whoa whoa whoa whoa there a minute! Ferny is going??? well in that case I think I'll stay at home


----------



## Alex_B

27th that was, right .....


----------



## ferny

Becky said:


> Ferny bullied me into saying I might possibly be going. Then he ran away, which was wise.



*stops and turns around to shout some more abuse at Becky*

*realises she's a much faster runner than she looks*

*starts running again*


----------



## ferny

lostprophet said:


> whoa whoa whoa whoa there a minute! Ferny is going??? well in that case I think I'll stay at home


----------



## Becky

ferny said:


> *stops and turns around to shout some more abuse at Becky*
> 
> *realises she's a much faster runner than she looks*
> 
> *starts running again*



Hang on a second, are you saying I look like I can't fun fast? ... oh when will you learn?!


----------



## ferny

Becky said:


> Hang on a second, are you saying I look like I can't *fun* fast? ... oh when will you learn?!



I'm sure you can, but I'm talking about running. I thought you'd trip over those long trousers.


----------



## Alex_B

ferny said:


> *27th January?
> -lostprophet
> -Alex_B(*?*)
> -ferny
> -tempra(?)
> -DPW2007
> -Becky (?)
> *



that question mark following my name is slowly fading ...


----------



## lostprophet

well make it fade quicker


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> well make it fade quicker



currently I already know that there is a 99% chance I will be in the UK that week ... so being in London on said date is just a very tiny further step.


----------



## ferny

Depends where in the UK you are and what size shoes you take.


----------



## Alex_B

ferny said:


> Depends where in the UK you are and what size shoes you take.



my shoes are large enough for that. Especially since _my preferred point of entry_ and exit is Heathrow :lmao:


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Hmm might have to look into this!

2hr train ride or maybe a trip out in the Polo?


----------



## Alex_B

PlasticSpanner said:


> Hmm might have to look into this!
> 
> 2hr train ride or maybe a trip out in the Polo?



a train allows you to booze up ... I won't bring my car either


----------



## Lensmeister

Depending on match fixtures .. I will try to get along.


----------



## ferny

First post now edited. 

It'd be good if you could make it, Lensmeister. I wouldn't take the car though. Although it'll probably be cheaper you'll have to find a place to park, not have a drink (or three) and leave it locked up as we go a-wandering. I was thinking of taking mine last time and I'm glad I didn't. We all parted from a different place to where we started and jumping on a tube to get somewhere made things so much easier. And although the train is boring, it's nice knowing you can plonk your arse down for a bit on the way home without having to worry about idiots on the road. There are lots of silly "winter drivers" out there. :meh:


----------



## Lensmeister

ferny said:


> First post now edited.
> 
> It'd be good if you could make it, Lensmeister. I wouldn't take the car though. Although it'll probably be cheaper you'll have to find a place to park, not have a drink (or three) and leave it locked up as we go a-wandering. I was thinking of taking mine last time and I'm glad I didn't. We all parted from a different place to where we started and jumping on a tube to get somewhere made things so much easier. And although the train is boring, it's nice knowing you can plonk your arse down for a bit on the way home without having to worry about idiots on the road. There are lots of silly "winter drivers" out there. :meh:




No problemo ... I live in Croydon .... and I take the train ... it's FREE (for me anyways  )

27th is a Sunday ... if the wife is not working them I am there ! .... if she is ..... might be LOADS more difficult


----------



## Alex_B

lets hope for the best then!

Hey, Croydon ... some memories connected with Croydon  one of them  being the only white person in an all black nightclub


----------



## ferny

Eeep I meant that in reply to PlasticSpanner who lives in Cheshire. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B

ferny said:


> Eeep I meant that in reply to PlasticSpanner who lives in Cheshire. :mrgreen:



I call it pre-christmastrual syndrom! 

get some sleep!


----------



## lostprophet

so where we meeting then Ferny old boy?


----------



## lostprophet

and at what time?


----------



## Alex_B

do we have weather forecasts already?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Lensmeister said:


> 27th is a Sunday ... if the wife is not working them I am there ! .... if she is ..... might be LOADS more difficult


 
Simple!  Just don't tell her! 

(But I never suggested that!)


----------



## Becky

PlasticSpanner said:


> Simple!  Just don't tell her!
> 
> (But I never suggested that!)



I'm telling your wife.


----------



## ferny

Alex_B said:


> I call it pre-christmastrual syndrom!
> 
> get some sleep!



I'd woken up abut an hour before I posted that. :shock:


----------



## ferny

Shall we meet in Euston for ease again? Seems easy to get to and as I understand it mrgreen it's pretty central in London?

10-11am?

The weather reporters are saying there will be some weather, Alex.


----------



## Alex_B

ferny said:


> Shall we meet in Euston for ease again? Seems easy to get to and as I understand it mrgreen it's pretty central in London?



Even I should be able to find it ... and if not, I would just look out for giant Andy-big-hands (aka the Otter King), I should be able to spot him from afar eating othe peoples' SLRs and lenses.



> 10-11am?



Fine with me, sounds like I could have a huge bumper breakfast before then ...



> The weather reporters are saying there will be some weather, Alex.



Great! As I hate to have no weather around at all!


----------



## Alex_B

ferny said:


> I'd woken up abut an hour before I posted that. :shock:



Then it must have been the hormones!


----------



## Lensmeister

PlasticSpanner said:


> Simple!  Just don't tell her!
> 
> (But I never suggested that!)



You are now the official under 6 year old Baby minder ! 

DAMN ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !  ! 

I might not be able to make it until LATE if at all ... Junior Lensmeister has a match ko. at 10.30.  Croydon FC Youth Under 10's B at home to Orpington Blue.


----------



## ferny

Still shouldn't be too much of a problem. Just hop on one or two trains and we'll meet up? Andy knows the underground like the back of his hand. In fact, he's got the whole map tattooed on them. And the entire works of Shakespear.


----------



## julz

wish i could make it  = ( meh


----------



## Alex_B

julz said:


> wish i could make it  = ( meh



if you really want, there might be a way!


----------



## lostprophet

hey maybe I will bring the beast alone, see how quickly I'm surround by jobsworth security guards


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> hey maybe I will bring the beast alone, see how quickly I'm surround by jobsworth security guards



I'd love to start discussions with them! 

i can always pretend to not understand English


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> I'd love to start discussions with them!
> 
> * i can always pretend to not understand English*



I've been known to do that when its my round in a pub


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> I've been known to do that when its my round in a pub



same here! but being German, *I *got away with it


----------



## lostprophet

wthen you be a lucky lucyk man


----------



## Alex_B

this actually helped me many times.. also with security in paris


----------



## lostprophet

wheres is ferny?


----------



## Alex_B

I stowed him away.


----------



## ferny

Great. Now I have to fart in a confined space and destroy my own lungs. I can feel them melting.


----------



## Alex_B

if you do that, I cannot open that drawer ever again!


----------



## GeorgeUK

I'd be up for this (if allowed - n00b alert), I'm based in Camden or Potters Bar (if at parents).


----------



## Alex_B

GeorgeUK said:


> That's great. Another forum I frequent only allows 'established' members to go to organised meets. I'll reply to the post in the meets section.



We are not like that on here!

Also, this being a UK meetup, don't expect that much organisation 

Not quite like a pub crawl, but not a formal congress either 

Well, maybe more like a pub crawl if we had only those two options


----------



## GeorgeUK

Alex_B said:


> We are not like that on here!
> 
> Also, this being a UK meetup, don't expect that much organisation
> 
> Not quite like a pub crawl, but not a formal congress either
> 
> Well, maybe more like a pub crawl if we had only those two options


 
Sounds good to me! 

Where do you guys normally meet or is this decided nearer the time depending on which location is to be photographed?


----------



## ferny

I've suggested Euston Station between 10 and 11. I'm not sure how that suits others.


----------



## Alex_B

The time is OK for me. 

Since I am not sure yet in whose bed 
I will wake up that morning, I cannot say if Euston is perfect, but it will be certainly OK-ish.


----------



## Alex_B

BTW, will we wear any TPF badges? :mrgreen:


----------



## Becky

We'll be getting up around 09:32 am Alex, but you're on your own with the badges


----------



## Alex_B

Becky said:


> We'll be getting up around 09:32 am Alex, but you're on your own with the badges



but make sure i don't turn around again when you head for the shower. often i pretend to be awake but i am not 


As for the badges, i will wear all of them then


----------



## lostprophet

Becky said:


> We'll be getting up around 09:32 am Alex, but you're on your own with the badges



you'll need to get up earlier than that if your to bring me my toast to Euston


----------



## Becky

The only thing I'm bringing you is a size 6 boot with a kickboxing leg attached.


----------



## lostprophet

Becky said:


> The only thing I'm bringing you is a size 6 boot with a kickboxing leg attached.



meanie


----------



## Becky

That face doesn't wash with me, I own it!

And you started it!


----------



## lostprophet

Becky said:


> That face doesn't wash with me, I own it!
> 
> * And you started it!*



I started it!!  I started it!! think you'll find it was you who filled my inbox up with silly smileys in a smiley war, that I won!!


----------



## Becky

You're wrong but I won't tell anyone how it realllly started!


----------



## Lensmeister

Alternativly if you guys n gals want to photogrpah an under 10's match you'd be welcome


----------



## Alex_B

I am a bit afraid of Becky now ...


----------



## Alex_B

Lensmeister said:


> Alternativly if you guys n gals want to photogrpah an under 10's match you'd be welcome



Thought about that actually 

But then again, it is not really central, is it?


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> I am a bit afraid of Becky now ...



Don't worry mate I'll protect you


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> Don't worry mate I'll protect you



I will erect a memorial in your honour after the battle!


----------



## Becky

Aren't memorials for those who perished? Oh yes, I suppose that'd be right then...:mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B

errm, well, as long as i am spared


----------



## PlasticSpanner

lostprophet said:


> you'll need to get up earlier than that if your to bring me my toast to Euston


 
Becky's bringing the toast?

Can I have an egg and a couple of slices of bacon on mine please?


----------



## ferny

What happened to the dog biscuits you were meant to bring last time, Becky?


----------



## GeorgeUK

Time/location fine with me, I'll walk down from Camden. 

Where in Euston Station do you guys meet?


----------



## lostprophet

GeorgeUK said:


> Time/location fine with me, I'll walk down from Camden.
> 
> Where in Euston Station do you guys meet?



3rd cubical on the right 

by the ticket office last time


----------



## PlasticSpanner

lostprophet said:


> 3rd cubical on the right



You spend too much time in local parks! :shock:


----------



## ferny

lostprophet said:


> 3rd cubical on the right
> 
> by the ticket office last time



Bring spare change...


----------



## Becky

ferny said:


> What happened to the dog biscuits you were meant to bring last time, Becky?



I got peckish while I wandered around looking for everyone...


----------



## ferny

You didn't look very hard I was already there! Or there abouts.


----------



## Becky

I guess I got distracted barrier jumping at the 20pence toilets :lmao:


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Becky said:


> I guess I got distracted barrier jumping at the 20pence toilets :lmao:



I thought you were Irish, not Scottish! 

My mates dad is Scottish.  He dropped 50p once & as he bent down to pick it up it hit him on the back of his head! :shock:


----------



## Alex_B

I crawl underneath ... ruins your jumper, but saves you the money!


----------



## Alex_B

you could in principle remove that question mark  following my name.

Unless I do not get sick or my boss comes up with some strange idea, I'll be in London on the 27th.




.. hmm , looks like Hyde Park will be my address


----------



## ferny

Nah not sure I want to remove the question mark. 

Anyone else able to confirm?


----------



## Alex_B

ferny said:


> Nah not sure I want to remove the question mark.




OK, then make it big again!  (The question mark)


----------



## tempra

Me and the missus should be coming - it's my birthday weekend so I'm gonna borrow her off the kids!

On another note, but a similar vein - we're off to Zambia in March for a few weeks - anyone fancy a meet up at Vic Falls or somewhere nice like that?


----------



## Alex_B

great! so that makes six of us already?


----------



## tempra

What about Hertz? do you think he looks in here?


----------



## Alex_B

not sure ... hope i did not scare him away?


----------



## DPW2007

Very much looking forward to this on the 27th January... as long as I don't come down with that vomiting bug that is going around.

David


----------



## ferny

So that's 6 confirmed?

I'll buy my ticket online later. David, do you want to meet at Luton station and grab the same train?


----------



## Alex_B

DPW2007 said:


> Very much looking forward to this on the 27th January... as long as I don't come down with that vomiting bug that is going around.
> 
> David



Great news! The bug will be gone by then I hope, try to get it now, so you wil be over it by the 27th!

We have a similar, or even the same bug over here ... half the city is infected.


----------



## ferny

He better not get that bug, I'll be driving to the pub on my own on Monday if he's unwell. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B

Pubs are probably the best places to get it!


----------



## lostprophet

ferny said:


> He better not get that bug, I'll be driving to the pub on my own on Monday if he's unwell. :mrgreen:



Are you saying what I think your saying Ferny ol' boy???
Are you telling us that you have a friend????


----------



## ferny

I have lots of friends. And each of them invisibible.


----------



## ferny

After having my card declined twice I managed to buy my ticket.


----------



## GeorgeUK

You can remove the question mark from my name too.


----------



## Alex_B

Great! one more to join our ranks!


----------



## David

Okay so I haven't been posting much , nor have I had the opportunity to spend much time with a camera over the last year , but I can make the 27th, and it would be good to get back to it with a meet. Room for one more?


----------



## ferny

Of course.


----------



## GeorgeUK

Sorry for the uber-n00b question but I'm assuming people will be bringing tripods?


----------



## ferny

I won't. Mine's a Jessops one which is embarrassing compared to others. 

I think I'll only be taking my digital this time. I can't be arsed with carrying a lot. Maybe the Holga again but I know it won't be light enough to use it again.

Take what you feel comfortable carrying all day and isn't going to take up a whole pub when you sit down for a drink.


----------



## GeorgeUK

I've just had a (cheapo) Velbon delivered which appears to be quite good and lightish (even comes in a case). I s'pose I'll decide nearer the time.

*day dreams about those great long exposure shots of the London Eye*

Pub? Sounds like my kinda meet.


----------



## lostprophet

well my tripod will be coming along


----------



## tempra

Hand held all the way baby - tripods are for shakers!


----------



## Becky

lostprophet said:


> well my tripod will be coming along



Bring the bag in case my feet get tired walking


----------



## ferny

Is that confirmation from Becky?


----------



## lostprophet

Becky said:


> Bring the bag in case my feet get tired walking



as long as that's the only thing they are tired from


----------



## David

Thanks and see you then. (Ferny PM sent). Now all I have to do is work out what to wear, and I only have 18 days to decide! :raisedbrow:


----------



## Goldeeno

I would deffinatly be up for it, train ride or car ride. BUT... im not in the country, but if theres a next next time, ill deffinatly be game!


----------



## ferny

Andy said of one at the start of May for his birthday.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Anybody know anything about train times/routes?

Seems I can only get into Euston just after midnight Sat night!


----------



## ferny

http://www.traveline.org.uk/index.htm


----------



## lostprophet

PlasticSpanner said:


> Anybody know anything about train times/routes?
> 
> Seems I can only get into Euston just after midnight Sat night!



try London Paddington
if you can get to Crewe you can get to Reading then into Padd

http://www.qjump.co.uk/


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Looks like I can get to London eithe midnight or noon!

Where are you guys planning on having lunch?


----------



## Becky

lostprophet said:


> as long as that's the only thing they are tired from



Bwahaha, well I'm not making any promises!


----------



## tempra

PlasticSpanner said:


> Looks like I can get to London either midnight or noon!
> 
> Where are you guys planning on having lunch?




Just looked, seems like a nightmare - I would invite you to stay here, but I think I'm off to France for a daytrip on the Saturday and that might start Friday, so not sure when I'll be home. Mind you, the meetup time is only about an hour before that but it's a long long trip for a few hours eh?

If you want, I can try and work out the time that I';ll be back in Oxford and if you could get down here Sat night, you're more than welcome to kip here and get the bus or the train down on Sunday morning - FGW are going on strike in a week or two, so the bus might be the better option.


----------



## Alex_B

should i bring a tripod as well? I could disguise it as a TPF member by attaching some ears, nose and eyes. and maybe a TPF member badge.


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> should i bring a tripod as well? I could disguise it as a TPF member by attaching some ears, nose and eyes. and maybe a TPF member badge.



well I'm only bringing mine to keep Ferny at bay


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> well I'm only bringing mine to keep Ferny at bay



oh, for that purpose my monopod would do an exellent job. i could attach a pointed thingy ...


----------



## ferny

I'm almost mildly offended. You two need to try harder.


----------



## Alex_B

ferny said:


> I'm almost mildly offended. You two need to try harder.



harder, or deeper?


----------



## Antarctican

:shock:



That's almost as bad as Becky's umbrella storage suggestion....


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> That's almost as bad as Becky's umbrella storage suggestion....





lol, there might be some similarities in her and my brain ...

i feel sorry for the rest of the world


----------



## Becky

Antarctican said:


> :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> That's almost as bad as Becky's umbrella storage suggestion....




Thanks for the reminder, I may be needing that soon!


----------



## DPW2007

Not sure how much equipment I'll bring - I'll probably bring my Manfrotto tripod, 50mm, 18-70 and 75-300. I won't bother with my 70-210 as there is only one stop difference between my 75-300 and my 70-210 and since I'm bringing my tripod, I won't have to worry about hand holding my 75-300 too much.

I have some black and white films loaded in my film cameras too but I would rather not bring that much equipment as it's going to be a nuisance enough, carrying the tripod, camera and three lenses.

As for my flashguns...I never seem to need to use them, but I may bring the powerful one incase the onboard flash isn't good enough.

David


----------



## ferny

I would offer my 300 to you again if you needed it but I'm worried you'd get bird poop on it. :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny

Oh, I'll warn you all that the flash on my digital can be brighter than the Holga... 


And if anyone can get a shot where I don't look drunk, asleep, stoned or like a mutated Frodo which I can use on Facebook etc that'd be good.


----------



## Alex_B

What about a contact print of your face.. i mean. direct contact


----------



## ferny

I'll not snog you, no matter how hard you beg.


----------



## Alex_B

hmmm ...


----------



## GeorgeUK

Good to see the love between members is strong! :hug::

Out of interest, any footie fans coming for this meet. Just realised Man Utd vs Spurs on the 27th at 2pm.

I'm up for a 'football pub break' for a couple of hours if anyone else is interested and then back to the photos afterwards...


----------



## Alex_B

And if I say _please_ ?


----------



## Becky

I'm almost disturbed enough not to come along on Sunday


----------



## Alex_B

Becky said:


> I'm almost disturbed enough not to come along on Sunday



Don't be afraid 

And I always thought it would be quite hard to disturb _you_!


----------



## GeorgeUK

Alex_B said:


> And if I say _please_ ?


 


Purty please with sugar on top. 

I was just wondering if anyone else was up for the footie, if not that's cool. :thumbup: We're going to get beats from Man Utd anyway...


----------



## Alex_B

GeorgeUK said:


> Purty please with sugar on top.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else was up for the footie, if not that's cool. :thumbup: We're going to get beats from Man Utd anyway...



i suppose we will be in pubs at some point anyway ... so we will see if it can be combined ...


----------



## ferny

Spurs play football? That's what they call that?


----------



## GeorgeUK

ferny said:


> Spurs play football? That's what they call that?


 
Tell me about it!


----------



## GeorgeUK

I'm not sure if I'll be able to make this meet now. Had a somewhat unfortunate incident today resulting in this:


----------



## ferny

Boo. Any injuries?


----------



## Lensmeister

Damn I Can't make it ... the lad's team is at home and we've a family thing on after


----------



## duncanp

OOOoh another meetup  ill have to ask the parents


----------



## tempra

GeorgeUK said:


> I'm not sure if I'll be able to make this meet now. Had a somewhat unfortunate incident today resulting in this:




Aw crap mate - some slimy git sold you a BMW! Thats way out of line!

On the other hand - lifes full of crap, shrug it off and move on it's only a car.

On another note, I met Alex_B tonight, what a charming chap and he can drink beer as well. Plus he knows where the good side of Oxford is :mrgreen:


----------



## GeorgeUK

Sorry guys, defo unable to make this meet as I need to sort out my transportation situation this weekend owing to an unfortunate event as above. 

Really gutted about this, sorry 

On a happier note, I do have all my limbs and they all work ok...which is nice.


----------



## duncanp

hmm k, in good news i can still make it


----------



## ferny

Bad new, George. What actually happened?


Good news, duncanp. You clear on all the info?


----------



## Becky

Chances are I won't make it in the morning, am expecting a late night but will catch up with you guys somewhere along the way if I don't get there early.


----------



## Alex_B

hooo, that looks bad with the car, George!
 glad you are fine though!

I am currently on the Oxford to London coach ... and they have free WiFi


----------



## duncanp

ferny said:


> Bad new, George. What actually happened?
> 
> 
> Good news, duncanp. You clear on all the info?




10am meet at euston is all im aware of, i have to be back at my house for 5 though...


----------



## DPW2007

It was nice meeting some of you crazy lot (bit rich coming from me) but was an enjoyable day. Still going through my Woburn Photos, but I may prioritise this lot and post some of them in the not too distant future! 

David


----------



## ferny

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109521


----------

